# Jay Yesterday



## Sandpig (Nov 13, 2014)

Helped Jay process orders yesterday. Took some pics for you guys.

He said to say thanks to everyone that supports him and to let everyone know that business is great.

And the picture that he holding came from BB.com. We just opened it then. He didn't even know what it was till we opened it.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 13, 2014)

Cool pics Sandpig! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 13, 2014)

Too bad he is such a big name in the sport and can't associate himself with certain places due to sponsors and such. Would be great if he were able to come over and share a couple of stories here with us!


----------



## Sully (Nov 13, 2014)

So if you order one of his shirts, Jay actually ships it out himself? Pretty cool. I just figured he'd have all that handled by third parties.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 13, 2014)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 14, 2014)

PRIDE said:


> Too bad he is such a big name in the sport and can't associate himself with certain places due to sponsors and such. Would be great if he were able to come over and share a couple of stories here with us!



It's just that h's under contract with Flex.

But when he was with MD I wasn't even allowed to post stuff like this online.

He's in Texas this weekend visiting one of the military bases.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 14, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> So if you order one of his shirts, Jay actually ships it out himself? Pretty cool. I just figured he'd have all that handled by third parties.



It's always been done from his home. But when he was competing he had someone else doing the job. That guy would probably still be doing it if he didn't screw up.

Sometimes when he goes away for a couple of weeks or more, his girlfriend will handle it. Other times the orders will stack up and he will get a few of his friends, like myself, to go over and help.

Here's the coolest thing for fans. If he's out of stock on something that's ordered, he'll call you personally to see if you want to sub something else in or wait.

People always are shocked to hear from him. Only problem is he won't just hang up and sometimes the conversation goes on for a while.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dude thats cool as hell...Id prob shit my pants if i picked up the phone one day and heard hey this is jay lmao thats just awsome


----------



## gobot (Nov 14, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> It's always been done from his home. But when he was competing he had someone else doing the job. That guy would probably still be doing it if he didn't screw up.
> 
> Sometimes when he goes away for a couple of weeks or more, his girlfriend will handle it. Other times the orders will stack up and he will get a few of his friends, like myself, to go over and help.
> 
> ...



Lol you shouldn't have told us that!  Now everyone is going to be ordering only the items that are on back order.


----------



## Sully (Nov 14, 2014)

gobot said:


> Lol you shouldn't have told us that!  Now everyone is going to be ordering only the items that are on back order.



I was already thinking about doing it.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 14, 2014)

Make sure you tell him you're a friend  of  mine


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 16, 2014)

Jay is my favorite and always has been.  Class act and IMO the best ambassador the sport's ever had.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 16, 2014)

Met him when he was guest posing at a local show many moons ago. He is probably the most humble pro athlete I've ever met.


----------



## MattG (Nov 17, 2014)

Never met the man, but he has always seemed like a real solid dude. I always admire people that make it and stay true to their roots...


----------



## NattyAsGraham (Nov 19, 2014)

I've watched a lot of videos of the guy, seems really genuine and just all around stand up guy. The fact he does this for clients and his business only reinforces this!


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 19, 2014)

You guys get it. I always laugh when someone says, "I met Jay and he was a dick".


----------



## srd1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> You guys get it. I always laugh when someone says, "I met Jay and he was a dick".


Ive never met him but every time i see him in a video or talk to someone that has met him its always positive.... he really does seem like a really good guy.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know Jay, but I believe he is a fiercely loyal guy, understands friendship and the value of a relationship and will go above and beyond to preserve that and treats people the way he wants to be treated.   Seems that he's had a 'traditional' set of ideals when he grew up, of respect, hard work and honesty -  something I can relate to because of my upbringing, and maybe that's why I can identify with him from what I know of him.  Jay is harder on Jay than anyone else it would seem.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 22, 2014)

Grim, may I add that he's a huge ball buster too.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 22, 2014)

That I am certain of.   Like my wife... "The Great Sarcasmo". LOL


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 23, 2014)

Dude, its awesome you have jay as a buddy. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll try to get more pics  but usually  I forget to take some  when  I'm there


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 3, 2014)

Today


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally put the newest posters on the wall


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 3, 2014)

Picked up some protein and Leucine while there.
Hey who am I kidding.  That's why I went there


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

PRIDE said:


> Too bad he is such a big name in the sport and can't associate himself with certain places due to sponsors and such. Would be great if he were able to come over and share a couple of stories here with us!



It would be very cool if he could/would do that!

Cool behind the scenes pics Sand.:headbang:


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> It's always been done from his home. But when he was competing he had someone else doing the job. That guy would probably still be doing it if he didn't screw up.
> 
> Sometimes when he goes away for a couple of weeks or more, his girlfriend will handle it. Other times the orders will stack up and he will get a few of his friends, like myself, to go over and help.
> 
> ...




Thats what a true bizzness man does!!


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 18, 2014)

Latest update here.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekxlyqSR8Go#t=197







I will see him over the weekend. I'll get some more pics.


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 23, 2014)

His secret


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 23, 2014)

Cooking


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 1, 2015)

Jay wants everyone to know that all Cutler Athletics orders get samples of hie supplement line.
It's cold here so he was naturally covered up so I only took one pic.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 11, 2015)

Moved a piece of cardio equipment from Kerry ' s house to Jay's  with the help of Z28 and another guy.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2015)

Good pics SP..Great dude in the world of bbing !


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 16, 2015)

Should be going over tonight to pick up some apparel for a friend.


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 17, 2015)

This thread is the definition of badass just like Jay! I have always looked up to this guy. Pretty cool that you have the opportunity to have a friendship with him sandpig!


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks O'S
Never made it over there on Fri
He was in the gym when I got done working
He has an appearance tonight 
I should be going
I'll get some pics if I do


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

This thread is awesome sauce!

Always been a fan. 

Also cool that I noticed we ride the same Ducati:headbang:


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 20, 2015)

Meet and greet locally last night 
These kids bombarded Jay with questions and he took the time to answer all of them


----------



## djpase (Feb 1, 2015)

whats on back order at the moment
lol


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 1, 2015)

djpase said:


> whats on back order at the moment
> lol


No idea


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 14, 2015)

Stopped by today for the first time in a while
Says they did really well at the Fit Expo last week
Next stop is Columbia next week

Took a quick pic but it won't upload


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 5, 2015)

I bought some clothing form his site I have support my boy Jay


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 5, 2015)

Kobe8jf1234 said:


> I bought some clothing form his site I have support my boy Jay



Thanks


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yesterday, I was watching some video on facebook that Jay posted up.  It was from either BPI or one that Jay's guys produced themselves about supplements being cut with stuff and underdosed.  Very interesting.  I am going to try some of his stuff and see how it works.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 25, 2015)

From Monday

He's trying to down size again. lol


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 25, 2015)

Cars were getting detailed.

Mercedes


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 25, 2015)

Rolls


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 25, 2015)

I like that bike behnd him in the pic.  Is that a Ducati?  Just dropped mine off at the custom shop to be lowered 2 inches and get a new rear tire.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 28, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I like that bike behnd him in the pic.  Is that a Ducati?  Just dropped mine off at the custom shop to be lowered 2 inches and get a new rear tire.


Just saw this
Yes it is


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 29, 2015)

Was watching an old Jay DVD yesterday and I was laughing when he wanted to eat and had to wait because his dogs were sliding their food bowl around to let him know they needed water/food.  Then they mauled him and he's like 'STOP!' over and over again. Ahaha!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Was watching an old Jay DVD yesterday and I was laughing when he wanted to eat and had to wait because his dogs were sliding their food bowl around to let him know they needed water/food.  Then they mauled him and he's like 'STOP!' over and over again. Ahaha!


That's an every day thing with my 4 hounds.  If I don't feed them exactly at 5 pm they start going bonkers


----------



## Sandpig (May 1, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Was watching an old Jay DVD yesterday and I was laughing when he wanted to eat and had to wait because his dogs were sliding their food bowl around to let him know they needed water/food.  Then they mauled him and he's like 'STOP!' over and over again. Ahaha!



No dogs anymore although Monique has one. So it's there when she's in town.

She goes to school for fashion in LA. UCLA I think.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 1, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> No dogs anymore although Monique has one. So it's there when she's in town.
> 
> She goes to school for fashion in LA. UCLA I think.



Yeah, I know Scrappy and Trace passed away, sadly.  When Jay was describing how Scrappy deteriorated, it reminded me painfully of losing my pooch 20 years ago, same things happened with immobility and being able to relieve herself properly, it was very sad.

Scrappy used to love to hang with 'the big dogs' in those videos.  I'm sure those pups were great company for Jay as he was so focused on his career and passion that he spent so much time with them instead of tons of people.


----------



## Sandpig (May 1, 2015)

You sure Trace passed?
I think Kerry has him
I wasn't as close to Jay back then so I'm not sure 
I was at Kerry's a few months ago I swear she has him


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 1, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> You sure Trace passed?
> I think Kerry has him
> I wasn't as close to Jay back then so I'm not sure
> I was at Kerry's a few months ago I swear she has him



Jay online said Trace and Scrappy passed about a year apart.  Had the ashes and pics on his mantle.


----------



## Sandpig (May 2, 2015)

Yep
You are right


----------

